# jade puffer



## del_044 (Jan 29, 2007)

hey, i was wondering if it would be better to keep my new jade puffer on it's own (it's on it's own now) or in my community tank? which has in it

2 wag tail's
3 male guppie's
2 silver shark's
6 black widow's
2 clown loache's
2 albino cory's
8 neon tetra's (i know these may be on the puffer's menu)

any idea's?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

most puffers do't do very well with smaller fish. ie your guppies and neons.

also what size tank is it?


----------



## bret (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh dear, im guessing its no more than 35 gallons, top 40g. which is still. Well, no where near enough for the fish that you have in there.


----------



## del_044 (Jan 29, 2007)

oh dear bret, u guessed wrong mate. its a 120 gallon tank. nice try mystic meg!


----------

